# Barebow compound shooting



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a question I hope someone can shed some light on. While shooting barebow , do you line your tip directly below where you want to hit or is it slightly to the right? Mine seems to be 4-5 inches to the right of intended impact zone. The only reason I ask is when you see a drawing from the archers view for say gap aiming it shows the tip below bullseye, but in "hunting the hard way" it is drawn low and to the right. 
Can anyone help, I'm hitting targets just fine, I guess it's more of an inquisitive thing than help. Thank you.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

well generally speaking, the arrow is in my line of vision and is in line with my spot but the main thing is to burn a hole in the spot you wanna shoot.


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

How far do you can't your head while shooting. I like to keep a consistent anchor, but I don't bury my face into or over my arrow. 
So for you barebow compound shooters. Would you say you use a defined aiming style or are you instinctive only.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I use a combo of instinctive and gap when I shoot.
If your hitting off to one side when you line up with the center of the spot, you need to adjust your rest/button to bring you to where you hit with the center of the spot.
You can not rely on the arrow lining up with the center of the bow, some bows won't. I have 2 Shadowcats that the shaft is lined up way inside of center. I took a rope and streched it from the top to the bottom on my target bales and shot at it and adjusted my breger button untill I was hitting the rope from 10 feet to 40 yards.
Canting your bow will also cause your arrow to hit to the side a bit. 
When I anchor I look right down along the left side of the string from the nock to the tip of the arrow to the spot. I mentally draw a line down through the center of the spot to my nock.
As for canting my head I try and keep it in the same plane as my bow.
Here is a pic looking over the shoulder of my brother-in-law, it gives an idea of what I am talking a bout.
Also is a link of me shooting, sence the video I learned I shoot to fast and now hold on target longer.
I hope this helps.
Don.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5U67Eapg77o


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I cant the bow to about 1230-1 o clock position and my head is slightly canted. with the compound, I put my finger in the corner of my mouth and the tip of my nose to the feather. if I cant consistently that gives me consistent anchor and head position. Listen to Don though more than me. He's a crack shot. Im just a hunter.


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Than you all for the comments, it seems as if I think about it when shooting, I mess it all up. When I just do it I'm hitting better.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

just practice smart and be sure your doing everything right til it becomes second nature. those bad habits are a killer to break. good luck and Merry Christmas


----------



## bowcycle (Aug 26, 2011)

The worst part for me is releasing. If I sit there at full draw thinking about letting go the string, I always miss. I'm not sure how I do it, but other times I just draw and fire without thinking at all. Those are usually my best shots.


----------



## CraigA (Mar 9, 2011)

bowcycle said:


> The worst part for me is releasing. If I sit there at full draw thinking about letting go the string, I always miss. I'm not sure how I do it, but other times I just draw and fire without thinking at all. Those are usually my best shots.


 Easier said then to do, rather then try to think about releasing the string, relax your hand. With practice it will become easier. Good luck with it.


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

BOHO , I laugh everytime I see your screenname, the first step to recovery is admitting yu have a problem. Ha. Thank you for your post
Bowcycle: im right there with you brother.


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

Often when switching bows I have that problem but the brain( or whats left of it) inevitably compensates somehow. If it doesn't then as zestycj7 stated moving the rest may be necessary as there may be a stiffness/weakness issue.


----------



## ROSKO P (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice video and some damn fine shooting.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

From what I can tell, changing the location of your anchor can also affect this. I find my arrow impact differently from left to right as I move the anchor closer to the base of the nose, vs the corner of the mouth, vs outside of that as in back towards jaw bone. So it seems logical to try some different anchor points, and then adjust the rest if need be. Of course the anchor point needs to be as natural as possible, and as repeatable as possible.

I think changing the anchor causes you to rotate your head more to the left or right and get a different angle as you look out over the arrow. It is a bare bow thing; a peep and pin force you to adjust.

Still learning after a bunch of years of doing this. Enjoy reading out here.


----------



## StalkingWolf (Feb 23, 2010)

Same here. Burning a hole in your spot is the way I maintain concentration on the shot. I still have to concentrate on my form and release also. When I practice every day, I shoot well, but it shows when I slack off on practicing. This year is my third year practicing barebow and I have just now gotten to the point it feels natural. I had the windage problem at first, but I corrected that problem with ajusting my centershot and I have not had that problem since.


----------

